# While we're discussing the EN Publishing website



## Krug (Oct 14, 2003)

I think you guys should put greater prominence to EN Publishing products on the EN World front page. Yes, the WotC product schedule is important, but it's like a smack in the face of your own products to relegate them to a subpage. You mean they don't match WotC's in quality? C'mon! 

I don't think anybody is going to begrudge you for putting up the last 5 EN Publishing products in a sidebar (there's noticeable space on the left, and more than 3/4 of the WotC products are just a title and release date) somewhere. We all know how impt that products don't slip off the front page of RPGnow. 

I feel that EN Publishing should make full use of the visibility of the front page. Sometimes even I lose track of what's been released and it jogs people's memory about stuff they should pick up from ENP if they can see it.

My 2 coppers.


----------



## Dextra (Oct 14, 2003)

*Hear here!*



			
				Krug said:
			
		

> I think you guys should put greater prominence to EN Publishing products on the EN World front page.
> I feel that EN Publishing should make full use of the visibility of the front page. Sometimes even I lose track of what's been released and it jogs people's memory about stuff they should pick up from ENP if they can see it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Morrus (Oct 16, 2003)

I'm always willing to do so - I just need the ideas!  That is a good idea, but I think it might result in people complaining about too many images on the front page (people complain about the WotC images already - but, then, people complain if I remove them!)

As an experiment, I'll add, say, the last 3 and see how it goes.


----------



## Krug (Dec 19, 2003)

Time for more products? Or just text even like you have for WotC..


----------



## RC Hagy (Dec 22, 2003)

Any way to make an automatically revolving front page?

Say every third day to a week a different company's product could come up on the front page. If not automatically at least a button or two for when new news is added one could choose which products get displayed. 

All I can think of to describe it is something similar to different user accounts with the companies being equal to different sigs and avatars and whatnot.

Heh, front page templates  (skins, styles or themes).

Different Log ins could be - Front Page: WotC. Front Page: EN Publishing. Front Page: Green Ronin.  Front Page: Mish Mash.

All slaved to the front page, only the products would be swapped out depending.


Hagy
Vermont


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 23, 2003)

RC Hagy said:
			
		

> Any way to make an automatically revolving front page?
> 
> Say every third day to a week a different company's product could come up on the front page. If not automatically at least a button or two for when new news is added one could choose which products get displayed.
> 
> ...




I've been playing around with PostNuke more and to be honest there's no reason why the ENPublishing site can't just be a category of the News site.  In fact, I now know it is possible for all three news sites to be part of the same site by using categories - they could even have their own stylesets.

:shrug:

Oh well, what we have now works too.


----------



## RC Hagy (Dec 23, 2003)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> :shrug:
> 
> Oh well, what we have now works too.





Heh, I rarely went to the front page except to hit the SciFi/Fant news link... now I do not even need to do that (thanks by the way)!

Hit the thread had the idea.

Who knows... you might actually run out of things on the site that need to be done!  


 


Hagy


----------

